# A few questions about Iguanas. And where to buy?



## robd (Jun 22, 2009)

I have done a little research and it seems as if the Green Iguana is the lizard for me. It meets my need to have the biggest of it's kind, as I understand it is the largest domestic lizard you can come by. And I guess they make good pets too. A few questions though...

1- What are some reputable online Iguana dealers?

2- is it safe to keep a male and a female together? I'd love to breed them.

3- Is it easy to sex them? Hopefully it's not as difficult as sexing a tarantula.

Any other vital information that could help out this Iguana beginner would be great. Thanks.

- Robert


----------



## What (Jun 22, 2009)

If this is not the case... feel free to ignore me, but this reeks of trolling.


----------



## Sequin (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Reptile Rescues are over run with iguanas, adopt.

2. Iguanas are not communal, and why would you want to attribute to one of the most overpopulated/unwanted reptiles in the pet trade.. Iguanas are hardly profitable, and you'll struggle to find permanent homes for them.



The best information any iguana owner can give you, is don't get one. Unless you are prepared for a large, hormonal, and potentially dangerous animal, you should maybe consider a different reptile. I've had my adult male iguana for six years, and I'll never own another. Not that I don't enjoy him from time to time, but I feel iguanas don't belong in captivity. Oscar is easily distressed, and consequently he'll rub his nose down to the bone. He's very unpredictable and I have to be careful when he's out free roaming. It's hard to find a vet with any reptile knowledge, so it's a nightmare every time his health takes a turn for the worse. Behaviorally, he's usually docile enough to deal with, but he can get extremely nasty during breeding season. Iguanas require a strict diet, and I struggle to find greens with a proper calcium : phosphorous ratio in normal grocery stores. 

And most importantly, after seeing iguanas in their natural environment in South America, I feel ill knowing Oscar will never have the same opportunity to be happy and wild. Iguanas are too intelligent to be prisoned in a cage. Oscar lives in a very large enclosure, but it'll never come close to satisfying his natural instinct to climb trees and bask in natural sunlight. Please reconsider. If you're still determined to get an iguana, adopt one.

Goodluck 

Meg


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 22, 2009)

I would caution you against buying one simply because they are "the biggest." They are a _very_ labor-intensive pet to own. They need a LOT of space, high temperatures, proper lighting (ideally, also time outdoors), and go through a ton of food and supplements - not cheap food either, if you're doing it right. Many of them do NOT grow up to be friendly, especially if you can't invest enough handling time, leaving you with a daggar-clawed tail-whipping unhandleable five foot brute in your home. And almost all are WC, meaning that right off the bat you're dealing with a stressed and very probably parasitized animal that was likely shipped and kept under poor conditions.

Here's some advice: 
- Research until you feel like your eyes will bleed, then research some more. A good place to start, particularly in terms of housing and nutrition, is the Green Iguana Society. Don't become ANOTHER person abandoning this species.
- Find a vet BEFORE you get your iguana. The commonality of health problems in these guys, between being wild caught and often poorly cared for, warrants such action.
- Consider adopting an animal from a rescue. Green iguana breeders are few and far between, and their homelessness is positively epidemic since very few people are qualified to provide for their life-long care. 
- No, I don't suggest keeping a male and female together. Male iguanas can be outright vicious, the species is solitary in the wild, and frankly I don't really suggest keeping a male and female of much of anything together 24/7. It tends to result in a stressed out female from the male's amorous attempts.

Overall I agree with Sequin. If you truly think you are committed enough to care for one long term, adopt, but don't support the trade in WC iguanas and don't add more to a glutted market via breeding. Very few people are qualified to provide the demands of this species in captivity.


----------



## robd (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok first of all... wtf is trolling? Hate to generalize, but people who are solely indigenous to life on a message board sure are always coming up with new stuff.

Otherwise, I appreciate the advice. I currently live in Tennessee and if you live or have lived in the South, you know it's nothing like, the Northeast for example. You have your cities and then it's nothing but a rural wasteland in between them. I live in a city in Tennessee. I doubt there are going to be animal shelters that have Iguanas. And I would be surprised if a vet around here had any experience with anything that isn't a dog or a cat.

I do plan on moving to Florida within the next few years, so maybe I'll take the time in between now and then to research how to properly care for them, and once I move, I'll be more fit for the job and they'll have a better environment I can support them in.


----------



## Memento (Jun 22, 2009)

I've had a pair of green iguanas, male and female, and I echo the advice others have given.  They're very labour-intensive, require a huge amount of dedication to care for properly, and need a LOT of space (I had to give up an entire room in my home just for the two cages required by mine, and even that was barely sufficient).

They're not "domestic" by any stretch of the imagination.  Mine were occasionally personable, but were more often wildly unpredictable and ornery, even though they had had regular interaction with me since they were hatchlings.  I would never own another, and when our local laws changed to prohibit them as pets, I fully supported them.  I just don't think the average person is equipped to handle them or knows what they're getting into, both in terms of their behaviour and the expense that goes with them - which probably accounts for why so many are abandoned.


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 22, 2009)

i agree with everyone as well.  i recently got a rescue for free and there is no such thing as a free iguana!  due to poor husbandry by its previous owner it has very poor bone density and has 2 broken legs.  












so my free iguana has cost $150 in its first week.  puss i have to give it oral meds 3 times a day and work to improve its calcium intake.  it has an outdoor and an indooe enclosure to promote uvb absorption.  and try looking around before you say there are no rescues around you.  there are A LOT of homeless iguanas all over the country!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 23, 2009)

da0867 said:


> people who are solely indigenous to life on a message board sure are always coming up with new stuff.


I'm sorry, but I've read this sentence a dozen times and I still can't figure out what it's trying to say.  In any case, to answer your question "trolling" is an old and fairly widespread internet term referring to the phenomenon of someone posting false content for the sole purpose of getting other people angry. For instance, if I went to a forum for cat lovers asking for advice on procuring kittens in a certain size to feed to a Burmese python, I would be trolling - fishing for angry responses to entertain myself.

I can only guess that the commenter suspected you of trolling because of bits like how you mainly want it because it's the biggest animal and not because you actually know anything about them, and because you claim to think breeding MORE iguanas is a fantastic idea. He or she preferred to think you were fakeposting rather than believe someone out there would post things like this in complete seriousness. 



da0867 said:


> I currently live in Tennessee and if you live or have lived in the South, you know it's nothing like, the Northeast for example. You have your cities and then it's nothing but a rural wasteland in between them. I live in a city in Tennessee. I doubt there are going to be animal shelters that have Iguanas. And I would be surprised if a vet around here had any experience with anything that isn't a dog or a cat.


I live in Tennessee, currently in a tiny college town where I had no difficulty finding a vet hospital with someone who could treat my ball python for a respiratory infection. And Petfinder and Craigslist and Google ("tennessee reptile rescue" or iguana rescue or any other search terms you like) have had plenty of results for this state every time I've ever gotten bored and surfed the rescue listings. If you don't think there are reptile rescues or vets in TN, you haven't looked very hard. ;P 

I always wanted an iguana growing up...then I did my research and realized that they are lousy, expensive pets capable of sending me to the emergency room because I wore a shirt in the wrong color that day, and that they are huge amounts of daily work - going out of town for a week? Good luck finding a petsitter willing to risk stitches.  Just not worth it, especially if your main reason for wanting one is "they're really big and that's cool."

Iguanas don't make good pets. They make terrible pets. They are only in the pet trade because babies are small and cheap and the industry doesn't care that the few that manage to reach adulthood are beasts that nobody wants to deal with, and they die of neglect or being dumped outside. What does the pet store care? They already made their money.


----------



## Memento (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm curious what the true motivation is behind wanting an iguana, and if the OP has any experience with other larger reptiles (or any reptiles, for that matter), and if so, which ones.

If it's just to have the biggest pet lizard on the block, reconsider.  These are living creatures with very real (and elaborate) needs, not status symbols.  Not to sound harsh, but if an ego boost is what is being sought, buy an expensive sports car instead - they're less hassle than an iguana 

If you have a burning fascination with the species itself; its natural history, biology and behaviour, then by all means continue to research them - exhaustively - with an eye to obtaining one.  Just know what you're getting into... as stated above, they do NOT make good "pets" (this is generally true of most of, if not all of, the largest "pet" lizard species).


----------



## Craig (Jun 23, 2009)

Iguanas are terrible pets for 99.9% of the population. Believe me. I have seen THOUSANDS of messed up pet iguanas. 

I see iguanas all the time at work that people have had for 12+ years that the people think they were doing everything right with. Then just looking at the iguana or seeing some blood work one can notice that the animal is in chronic renal failure or has MBD or something else. These animals are quite expensive to fix. Also, they like to eat shiny things. I have seen iguanas that have eaten nails! 

I agree with everyone that stated that iguanas are really labor intensive. 

Also it should be noted that without adequate attention iguanas can become aggressive. Large adult male's teeth are very sharp. In 2003 I almost had my left thumb DEGLOVED by a large male iguana. You should have seen how much blood I lost. My flesh was torn strait down to the bone. Meaning I could see muscle and bone easily (I still have a large scar on my thumb) Now, the injury happened at work so it was all covered, but that would have been a very expensive injury if one had gotten it from a pet at home.

I also have seen iguanas that are really well cared for that live a very long time with very active owners. They usually have a large enclosure, the run of the house, or a room for the lizard.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 24, 2009)

Thru personal experience, I can echo everybody's warning to strongly reconsider getting an iguana. I had one for 7 years, and it was a startlingly strong 5 foot surly critter that simply would not "tame'.
Sequin's experience seems close to mine, I had trouble getting the nutritional part just right, requiring several vet trips. I finally got that figured out, but I still had an aggressive male that would barely allow me to perform proper husbandry upon him, let alone enjoy any interaction with him.

So why did I get him? Well, poor research was part of the problem. I did all the research I could, but at that time, it was frustratingly difficult to find reliable info. Few good books were available and the 'net was still sort of in it's infancy (had it even been available to me.) So I had no idea that they could be brutish reptiles, having only seen examples on television and movies depicting them as laid back vegetarians that you could place on a shelf uncaged  and leave and when you got back at the end of the day, the lizard would still be in the same spot chilling out, waiting to be tossed some basic veggies.

So it was 7 years of rather tedious caregiving to a tail-whipping, scratching, belligerent reptile. It probably should have lived at least twice that long, not one of my prouder moments of critter-keeping, and not an experience I would soon repeat.

Having said all of that, I guess if one is willing to do their homework, is prepared for the odds being high that they will have an unappreciative and/or mean reptilian ward, and if they have the required funds and facilities for housing and caring for said ward, I suppose I'm in no position to say not to give it a try. Just remember that you were warned.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jun 25, 2009)

My ig is a rescue.  His growth was stunted from inadequate care from the previous owners.  By the time I got him, he was 3 feet long and unsocialized.  They were too scared of him so they gave Precious to me.  He is still a very angry lizard even though he's finally stopped tail whipping just from me walking in the room.  He still charges the glass and has even lunged at my face a couple times.  He's only gotten me once while I was attempting to hand feed and calm him down (it was more of a missed the food type of deal) but if he was serious and I wasn't as careful I'd have way more bite marks on my hand (and possibly face  ).  People may come to you and say "oh my iguana is so sweet and sleeps in my bed blah blah blah"  That is NOT the norm.  Precious is in the majority   I love him very much and animals with attitude are my cup of tea but it may not be yours.  Think carefully.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jun 25, 2009)

*Bold Wording Added.*


da0867 said:


> I have done a little research *(Research?)*and it seems as if the Green Iguana is the lizard for me. It meets my need to have the biggest of it's kind (*Not the best reason to get a pet.*), as I understand it is the largest domestic lizard you can come by. *(They aren't the largest and they aren't domestic. What sources did you use for your research?)* And I guess they make good pets too. (*Once again an obvious lack of any basic knowledge on the subject.*)A few questions though...
> 
> 1- What are some reputable online Iguana dealers?
> 
> ...


I highly doubt any research was done. The most basic aspects of these lizard's biology and captive care are obviously unknown to the OP. Possibly some more "research" is in order. 
To the OP: Your post seems to point to either two options. Either you didn't do any preliminary research, or you're a troll.


----------



## robd (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow. Well, fast forward to the future here. I did adopt or, to better word it- rescue an iguana from someone on craigslist who clearly was neglecting it. Really crazy how some people really seem to get off of "blasting" other people on these boards. Particularly newer members. Hope you had fun getting off on your dubiously quotated and boldfaced response, jmugleston. I am sure you did.

Anyway to elaborate, the "little research" I did was indeed little. So don't chastize me for committing this crime that I already proclaimed as "a little research" in the first place. Why do you think I came to the "Not so spineliness wonders" section of this forum? Duh. For more information from viable sources with experience. Not so you could boost your ego. NOW, several months later, I have read all about the diet, potty training, temperament, requirements, etc, etc.

And speaking of ego, memento, wanting a green iguana is just the same as me wanting a T. blondi. Or wanting an english mastiff. Has nothing do with with MY ego. The size just fascinates me.

Moving on though, I eventually found someone trying to sell their 7 feet tall by 6 feet wide enclosure with a nearly 4 year old, 4 foot female iguana. They said they were moving and that's why they needed to rehome her. I said I don't have $250 to shell out for her and the cage and she said she was moving soon so she'd keep me in mind. Eventually they offered $50 for the iguana.

The iguana was undoubtedly rescued in lots of senses of the word. Even for her owner, she was whipping her tail at her and angry and did not want to be bothered. The owner said she kind of "reverted back to the wild". I guess that's a nice way to say she neglected to give her attention at some point. It took me a few days, but now she is completely comfortable with me stepping into her cage and cleaning up after her and even hand feeding her. No more tail whipping. So far all is well. After getting the jist of the kind of responsibility this is, I definitely acknowledge that this is quite the undertaking, but also one I'm willing to accept.


----------



## P.jasonius (Oct 17, 2009)

da0867 said:


> Wow. Well, fast forward to the future here. I did adopt or, to better word it- rescue an iguana from someone on craigslist who clearly was neglecting it. Really crazy how some people really seem to get off of "blasting" other people on these boards. Particularly newer members. Hope you had fun getting off on your dubiously quotated and boldfaced response, jmugleston. I am sure you did.
> 
> Anyway to elaborate, the "little research" I did was indeed little. So don't chastize me for committing this crime that I already proclaimed as "a little research" in the first place. Why do you think I came to the "Not so spineliness wonders" section of this forum? Duh. For more information from viable sources with experience. Not so you could boost your ego. NOW, several months later, I have read all about the diet, potty training, temperament, requirements, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy that you chose to adopt and also research them a little more.  I'm also happy that you seem to have found that you are willing take responsibility for one of the most neglected reptiles in the hobby.  Congrats on your new ig and I hope everything turns out for the best.  

On another note, none of the people here were trying to put you down.  What came across as blasting really was just people trying to stress what a HUGE undertaking it was to keep iguanas with their size, care, and aggressive temperaments.  A lot of us are tired of seeing horribly neglected igs be passed along only to eventually die.  It was nothing against you, just some people are jumping the gun without finding out your intentions first.

EDIT: Dangit I forgot to log him out again.  This is Leila Nami.


----------



## Jmugleston (Oct 17, 2009)

da0867 said:


> Wow. Well, fast forward to the future here. I did adopt or, to better word it- rescue an iguana from someone on craigslist who clearly was neglecting it. Really crazy how some people really seem to get off of "blasting" other people on these boards. Particularly newer members. Hope you had fun getting off on your dubiously quotated and boldfaced response, jmugleston. I am sure you did.
> 
> Anyway to elaborate, the "little research" I did was indeed little. So don't chastize me for committing this crime that I already proclaimed as "a little research" in the first place. Why do you think I came to the "Not so spineliness wonders" section of this forum? Duh. For more information from viable sources with experience. Not so you could boost your ego. NOW, several months later, I have read all about the diet, potty training, temperament, requirements, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


To be honest I didn't find any satisfaction at all from the post. In fact, I had forgotten all about it until I was randomly looking through threads today. It appeared as though you were a troll (someone who visits forums just to get drama started) trying to get a debate going on the "pet" quality of iguanas. It is a common occurrence on many reptile forums. If I was a bit harsh it was due to the types of questions asked. Those questions were of the most basic nature and it I don't see how you could find any reputable information about the species without seeing the answers. My intent was not to "bash" a newcomer on the forum. It was to call out what appeared to be an invitation for an online argument. If you have your iguana now and it is being cared for properly more power to you. 

If not a troll, then the original post appeared to be one written by somebody that was more of a liability to other giant reptile keepers. With all the recent threats to the reptile community, hopefully you can see why keepers of large reptiles want to make sure those that those buying them are responsible. Too many people buy an animal because it is "it gets freakin' huge," or "it eats whole rabbits." See the problem? Once the novelty wears off, there is a large animal that no longer has the care it needs and in some cases, is  dumped on another unprepared keeper. Proper research is essential to the protection of our hobby. If people do preliminary research and come out not knowing what they are getting themselves into, then it is a concern.

Good luck with your iguana.


----------



## robd (Oct 17, 2009)

Acknowledged.


----------



## cbeard (Oct 19, 2009)

If  I could please change your mind....

I would recommend a type of tegu, or possibly a savannah monitor. 

I have a lot of reptile experience (5 years exotic animal stores, 12 years keeping and breeding while doing reptile shows and tons of other references under my belt) and from what Ive seen, people cant stand iguanas. The truth is, they are not pets, period.

Reptiles are kept inhumanely no matter what. You cant keep an animal, and treat it as it should, theres not enough space, temps are supposed to fluctuate perfectly, food sources vary GREATLY, ect. and a lizard like an Iguana NEEDS a ton of room to roam. 

Although my moms has the house, plus a cage 3 people stood inside while building, its still not enough room. The ig gets STRESSED. Each breeding season it gets retarded and its an unhappy animal, with no fault of my moms.

I understand the want of a large lizard and I recommended the others because although they do get big, they tend to burrow more than run around during the day, can still come out and chill with you, are relativly easy to care for, and have easier dietary requirements.

I say easy to care for, but they are still not ideal pets. It is key to know this and understand it. A noob to the hobby will NOT understand until the bad decision is already made, so let me tell you, PLEASE take a look at what you are doing really well before making a move.

I am a fan of the Argentine Black and White Tegu, please look them up, and let me know what you think. My pair stayed puppy dog tame, they live a long time, easy-ish to breed, they eat thousands of crickets, mealworms, and a few small rats a week when adults but thats the fun part. They seem OKAY with being kept in captivity as long as they are appropraitly caged. Mine were in a cage 10 feet long, 9 feet tall, and 5 feet deep. It had 3 floors total, 6 four foot 10.0 UVB bulbs PER floor, 2 halogen heat lamps per floor, Night lamps for heat, a 35 gallon swimming pool, a 35 gallon mulch box for burrowing at night, sliding doors, electronic temperature gauges, 3 humidity gauges, heater and filter for the swimming pool.... and these are easier than iguanas. Keep in mind, you can NEVER relipicate what they need, but you can get close enough for comfort. 

Send me a PM if you need help with them or another monitor/tegu. I might be able to help you find one for a good price as well.


----------

